# I need new friends



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

For crying out loud, all the people I know are boring as hell and the ones who aren't, are too busy.

The other day I was telling a friend of mine how I wanted to bang this girl I saw and he replied: "I don't want to know that". What a BORING ****! I used to have a friend who would be a *real man and real friend*. We would talk about chicks, we would talk about how to bang them and what not.

In other words, we were real men, talking about real male topics. Instead, all I'm left with now are boring twerps who don't recognize a woman when they see one. My sister thinks my friends are actually gay and I'm starting to think too. What kind of heterosexual male never talks about women? And I mean never!! I've known two friends for over two years and they never mention how hot some chick is, how to bang her, how hammered they were, how ****ing cool something is. No, they're BORING, FREAKING BORING PEOPLE!

I need new friends. This is starting to frustrate me.


----------



## orzelbialy (Oct 18, 2014)

You sound like me. Where are you from?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

orzelbialy said:


> You sound like me. Where are you from?


Prefer not to disclose it. I'm from Europe.


----------



## orzelbialy (Oct 18, 2014)

Gotcha. Europe is good!


----------



## pancakeface666 (Aug 19, 2014)

s12345 said:


> For crying out loud, all the people I know are boring as hell and the ones who aren't, are too busy.
> 
> The other day I was telling a friend of mine how I wanted to bang this girl I saw and he replied: "I don't want to know that". What a BORING ****! I used to have a friend who would be a *real man and real friend*. We would talk about chicks, we would talk about how to bang them and what not.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because that is what real men talk about and also about cars, sports or guns, right? they are probably ****, get away from them now :afr

:rofl:afr :afr


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I hate people who like to talk about chicks.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe your friends need a new friend one who doesn't think they are homoboring ****s . 
Be grateful you have friends .


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Grog said:


> Maybe your friends need a new friend one who doesn't think they are homoboring ****s .
> Be grateful you have friends .


Friends don't exist.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Your right, I talk about women all the time and I mean all the time lol. If those men don't they are likely homosexual, because what guy doesn't talk about women otherwise?


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

I am the same, only have 6 friends. The 2 I see all the time are boring as. The other 4 I never see because they have lives and wives. I mean I am not 100% complaining, some people here have no friends at all, I'd rather something then nothing. But the 2 friends I see the most are just boring in general and don't have SA as their reason, I come across as boring but it is generally because I am too anxious to say what is on my mind.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

chessman6500 said:


> Your right, I talk about women all the time and I mean all the time lol. If those men don't they are likely homosexual, because what guy doesn't talk about women otherwise?


Indeed.. my point exactly.

In fact, the other day one of my friends was talking about how great girls with tongue piercings give blowjobs.


----------



## Nines (Oct 23, 2014)

s12345 said:


> Indeed.. my point exactly.
> 
> In fact, the other day one of my friends was talking about how great girls with tongue piercings give blowjobs.


Probably the reason they got piercings. :lol
Gotta foster your talent


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Go to pubs and stuff. I'm surprised someone with sa thinks like this but eh.

Their are lots of groups you can join on and off the internet that will give you what you want.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

\o/ Powah to the males.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

s12345 said:


> Indeed.. my point exactly.
> 
> In fact, the other day one of my friends was talking about how great girls with tongue piercings give blowjobs.


Interesting, thought I don't believe thats true I think brunettes and blondes are the ones who do.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have one friend that I'm eternally grateful to have, but I can't talk about/do many things with him that I wish I could

1. I'm bi and I would to have someone that I could talk about guys with. 
2. While I'm neither a heavy drinker nor legal to drink at bars, I don't have anyone except my older brother and his friends to go to the bar with (and I don't really like going with them). Also, it's pretty damn depressing and lonesome to go by yourself. 
3. I love smoking weed, but, again, I don't have anyone to smoke with. While I enjoy smoking by myself and just watching movies/tv or listening to music, smoking is a whole lot more better with a group of friends. I wish there was someone near by that I could do some of these things with or some sort of meetup group.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol.. Why not talk about god? Hmm?? God is so great <3 Or jesus... WE love jesus!! dont forget that!


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I came here because I was feeling like crap hoping to get some help. Having issues with guys and then I see this post. Lol, now I feel worse. Do all guys talk like that? Damn.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> I came here because I was feeling like crap hoping to get some help. Having issues with guys and then I see this post. Lol, now I feel worse. Do all guys talk like that? Damn.


Pretty much! We have testosterone, you know?

This video clip pretty much shows how us guys are:






"I'm a man, Peter. I've got an ocean of testosterone flowing through my veins. Society tells us to act civilized but the truth is, we're animals and sometimes you got to let it out."


----------



## pancakeface666 (Aug 19, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Do all guys talk like that? Damn.


:no


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> I came here because I was feeling like crap hoping to get some help. Having issues with guys and then I see this post. Lol, now I feel worse. Do all guys talk like that? Damn.


Fortunately, no. I know one guy who hates hearing that kind of talk and complains about guys being too "thirsty." Oh and he is very faithful to his girlfriend. He never mentions who he finds attractive (not even as an observation) because he feels like it would be kinda cheating on his girl.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Snowman 23 said:


> Fortunately, no. I know one guy who hates hearing that kind of talk and complains about guys being too "thirsty." Oh and he is very faithful to his girlfriend. He never mentions who he finds attractive (not even as an observation) because he feels like it would be kinda cheating on his girl.


Fortunately for me I'm single! Yeehaw! FRAT PARTEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm sorry if I offended anyone, wasn't my intention. I was having a really bad day. Just what he said really bothered me. I know not all guys talk like that but these days it's just hard to find one that doesn't.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

s12345 said:


> For crying out loud, all the people I know are boring as hell and the ones who aren't, are too busy.
> 
> The other day I was telling a friend of mine how I wanted to bang this girl I saw and he replied: "I don't want to know that". What a BORING ****! I used to have a friend who would be a *real man and real friend*. We would talk about chicks, we would talk about how to bang them and what not.
> 
> ...


Uhhhh, *real* men don't talk about their sexual pursuits in ways that are degrading to women.

That's what immature boys do. Sorry bro, but dehumanizing women doesn't make you a man.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

atc1991 said:


> Uhhhh, *real* men don't talk about their sexual pursuits in ways that are degrading to women.
> 
> That's what immature boys do. Sorry bro, but dehumanizing women doesn't make you a man.


Duuuuuuuuuuude where's my caaaaaaar?! You totally missed my point! Duuuude!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry if I offended anyone, wasn't my intention. I was having a really bad day. Just what he said really bothered me. I know not all guys talk like that but these days it's just hard to find one that doesn't.


A guy with no testosterone? Interesting.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

You said that you were angry at your friend for being boring and not wanting to talk about a girl you "wanted to bang." 

You then went on a rant about not having friends who wanted to talk about real men stuff, whatever that means, and about women. 

I didn't miss your point. I ignored it because I found part of your post to be particularly callous and distasteful.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

atc1991 said:


> You said that you were angry at your friend for being boring and not wanting to talk about a girl you "wanted to bang."
> 
> You then went on a rant about not having friends who wanted to talk about real men stuff, whatever that means, and about women.
> 
> I didn't miss your point. I ignored it because I found part of your post to be particularly callous and distasteful.


Thank you!!! That's what I was meaning. His post just sounded like he was degrading women. I can't stand guys like that. :no

Anyways good luck with trying to find a friend that wants to listen to that kind of talk.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> *Thank you!!! That's what I was meaning. His post just sounded like he was degrading women.*


He was.

Typical guy with the mentality of a twelve year old. And it's particularly frustrating because when women hear men talking like that they assume we are all a**holes.

Comments like the one from OP really make masculinity look bad.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

atc1991 said:


> He was.
> 
> Typical guy with the mentality of a twelve year old. And it's particularly frustrating because when women hear men talking like that they assume we are all a**holes.
> 
> Comments like the one from OP really make masculinity look bad.


Yeah, that's how I feel most of the time these days. It's really depressing actually. Having bad experiences with guys like that doesn't help the fact, lol. But deep down I know it's not true.There's still some good guys left. Not all hope is lost


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

atc1991 said:


> You said that you were angry at your friend for being boring and not wanting to talk about a girl you "wanted to bang."
> 
> You then went on a rant about not having friends who wanted to talk about real men stuff, whatever that means, and about women.
> 
> I didn't miss your point. I ignored it because I found part of your post to be particularly callous and distasteful.


Oh ok, that's your view then. I'll go ahead and be a real man. No problem brutha. 's wa 'am sayin' rite.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

atc1991 said:


> He was.
> 
> Typical guy with the mentality of a twelve year old. And it's particularly frustrating because when women hear men talking like that they assume we are all a**holes.
> 
> Comments like the one from OP really make masculinity look bad.


Well well, it looks like someone is going into the land of oblivion, if you know what I mean.

You will now be added to a forget pit. Thank you.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I bet that act1991 guy doesn't even go to the gym.  I bet he's skinny, too. Good riddance!

Now, for all you real men out there, with cohones, speak to me, my brothers!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ceeeeeeeeeeelebrate the ignore list, come on! ♫


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Yeah, that's how I feel most of the time these days. It's really depressing actually. Having bad experiences with guys like that doesn't help the fact, lol. But deep down I know it's not true.There's still some good guys left. Not all hope is lost


The reason you keep getting walked over is because of that exact mentality. You wouldn't even recognize a real man if you saw one. Now, have fun with your future dates, but don't come complain when a guy apparently all of a sudden hurts you because he happens to be a male and he happens to have balls.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

As for anyone who comes here to offend me or to disagree with me: there's the door (I mean, the ignore list).


----------



## pancakeface666 (Aug 19, 2014)

atc1991 said:


> He was.
> 
> Typical guy with the mentality of a twelve year old. And it's particularly frustrating because when women hear men talking like that they assume we are all a**holes.
> 
> Comments like the one from OP really make masculinity look bad.


I Totally agree with you.



s12345 said:


> I bet that act1991 guy doesn't even go to the gym. I bet he's skinny, too. Good riddance!
> 
> Now, for all you real men out there, with cohones, speak to me, my brothers!


What does that have to do with it? you think you are better than him because you go to the gym? you are a real man? ROFL that is so ****ing stupid, I go to the gym too but im not an *******.
Please add me to your ignore list, i want to be there forever.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Lol I ride a motorcycle. Do you, OP? Or are you too chicken?


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

s12345 said:


> The reason you keep getting walked over is because of that exact mentality. You wouldn't even recognize a real man if you saw one. Now, have fun with your future dates, but don't come complain when a guy apparently all of a sudden hurts you because he happens to be a male and he happens to have balls.


Lol, I'm not gonna waste my time arguing with you any longer. I honestly could care less what you think a real man is. But it's CLEARLY not you.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Lol, I'm not gonna waste my time arguing with you any longer. I honestly could care less what you think a real man is. But it's CLEARLY not you.


I do wish to help you here with a small common English mistake you made though: "I could care less" means you could care still a little bit, but your message to me was "I could not care less" (which is the correct English version).


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

s12345 said:


> I do wish to help you here with a small common English mistake you made though: "I could care less" means you could care still a little bit, but your message to me was "I could not care less" (which is the correct English version).


Oh, that's all you have to say? Okay. Have a nice day


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Oh, that's all you have to say? Okay. Have a nice day


It puzzles me how you are even in college whilst making such basic English mistakes.. but I suppose humans make mistakes.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

s12345 said:


> It puzzles me how you are even in college whilst making such basic English mistakes.. but I suppose humans make mistakes.


You make me laugh.:rofl


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> You make me laugh.:rofl


That's healthy.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

s12345 said:


> As for anyone who comes here to offend me or to disagree with me: there's the door (I mean, the ignore list).


That's okay. We don't mind being on your ignore list. Thank you. :yes


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

s12345 said:


> I do wish to help you here with a small common English mistake you made though: "I could care less" means you could care still a little bit, but your message to me was "I could not care less" (which is the correct English version).


Very mature of you. You couldn't come up with a rebuttal against her, so you attacked her English.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Snowman 23 said:


> Very mature of you. You couldn't come up with a rebuttal against her, so you attacked her English.


:high5


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Snowman 23 said:


> Very mature of you. You couldn't come up with a rebuttal against her, so you attacked her English.


There is one thing you need to learn in life: don't waste time on people who aren't worth it. Don't argue if you know you are right. You'll save yourself a lot of energy with that.

As for the English correction, it was valid because I am educating her on that obvious mistake a lot of people make. I want to make society into a better place by teaching people to not make English mistakes; especially not common ones like that one. For me it is the same as someone writing "Yeah, and so.. 1+1=5 and then yesterday I fishing went friend with a". In other words, it just begs for review.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

s12345 said:


> There is one thing you need to learn in life: don't waste time on people who aren't worth it. Don't argue if you know you are right. You'll save yourself a lot of energy with that.


I wasn't planning on wasting that much time. I just didn't like the way you dismissed everyone else's opinions like they were crazy. I know we're not gonna get through to you, but maybe what we say will click eventually when you've had your fun and become more mature.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Ladies, I promise not all guys are like this one.


----------



## catdoll (Dec 27, 2012)

i would like to have some new friends , msg me if you like.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

op, why dont you go play some COD, sounds right up your street.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

OutsideR1 said:


> op, why dont you go play some COD, sounds right up your street.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

s12345 said:


> What do you mean by that?


Cuz you are a "real man" and real man run around with guns shooting people on screen.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

OutsideR1 said:


> Cuz you are a "real man" and real man run around with guns shooting people on screen.


You make a lot of sense.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was going to be your friend but you don't let people add you.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> I was going to be your friend but you don't let people add you.


I don't see how you came to that conclusion. People may add me.


----------

